# KompaktWasserkühlung für unter 100€



## godfather22 (25. August 2012)

*KompaktWasserkühlung für unter 100€*

Hallo erstmal,
Da ich mit meinem FX-6100 eigendlich recht zufrieden bin aber trotzdem den Eindruck hab, dass er meine auf mitlerweile 1,1 Ghz übertaktete 7950 ein wenig ausbremst hab ich mir überlegt ihn noch ein wenig weiter zu übertakten. Ich hab ihn momentan auf 4,4Ghz übertaktet bei 1,4V. Kann mich momentan nicht über die Temperaturen beschweren (@Thermalright HR-02 Macho WLP: Liquid Ultra Flüssigmetall) aber ich merke schon, dass ich um jetzt noch mehr Leistung zu erhalten ganz schön die Spannung erhöhen muss (= höhere Temps).Ich möchte mir jetzt eine Kompaktwasserkühlung kaufen, da ich gehört hab, dass man da noch 10-20°C bei raus bekommt. Auf Lautstärke lege ich nicht soviel wert, kann also schön aufdrehen, möchte mir aber dennoch keine Flugzeugturbiene in den PC hauen. Ich hab auch genug Platz für zwei Radiatoren (HAF-X) aber die sind ja eh >kompakt< und Platz ist da denk ich mal nicht so wichtig. Eine "echte" WaKü möchte ich mir einerseits wegen des Preises und andererseits weil ich handwerklich nicht sehr begabt bin und angst hab meinen PC zu überfluten nicht kaufen.
Wäre auch mal interessantzu erfahren wieviel kühler das im Vergleich zum Macho wäre und ob sich das überjaupr lohnt.
Hab gehört, dass es da einige gute Modelle von Enermax gibt.

Ich möchte mir jetzt nicht Hals-über-Kopf eine Kompaktwasserkühlung kaufen, weil ich in der letzten Vergangenheit einiges an Euronen ausgegeben hab. Ich möchte mich hier nur über das vorhandene Angebot informieren, da ich garkeine Marktübersicht hab und im Web nichts brauchbares gefunden hab.


----------



## Leckrer (25. August 2012)

Kompakt walze gibt's nicht viel gute...nur die echten lohnen sich wirklich...

Ich glaube außerdem nicht, das die CPU auf dem Takt noch bremst.


----------



## <BaSh> (25. August 2012)

*AW: KompaktWasserkühlung für unter 100€*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## godfather22 (25. August 2012)

*AW: KompaktWasserkühlung für unter 100€*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Ich glaube außerdem nicht, das die CPU auf dem Takt noch bremst.



Naja als Physik-Score bei 3dMark11 hab ich unterirdische 5449 Punkte... kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass sich bei solchen Ergebnissen das volle Potential meiner 7950 enfalten kann...
Hab im Sammelthread gesehen, dass die h100 nicht schlecht sein soll


----------

